# Pentax manual lenses



## James_EG (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi, I have a Pentax K1000 and MX, and a Pentax 50mm f/2, Auto Chinon 50mm 1.7 and a small 28mm 2.8 Cosina, I would like to get a couple more lenses to improve my pictures and range, I'm looking at a 135mm 3.5 and 80-200mm 4.5, what do you think of those? I would also like to get a new 50mm as the Chinon 1.7 is auto and the aperture ring seems to move to easily in one direction and is stiff in the other. So what lenses would you recommend on a small budget? Around £30 for each lens which I know is a small budget although I'd be happy to pay a little more for a good lens. And if I wanted to buy all Pentax lenses, as if I only had the 50mm f/2 which ones should I get? 

Thanks, James


----------



## irfan.in.tx (Jan 22, 2013)

You may be able to get a Super Takumar 135/3.5 for around £30, plus a  few  £ for an M42 to K mount adapter. This is an excellent lens. The 80-200 zoom is not one of their better lenses.


----------



## James_EG (Jan 22, 2013)

Okay thanks


----------



## Derrel (Jan 22, 2013)

I would second the 135mm f/3.5 Super-Takumar suggestion. The 200mm f/4 Super-Takumar is sometimes available pretty low-cost, in the $40 US range sometimes. I am speaking of m42 thread-mount lenses. Both the 135/3.5 and the 200/4 are sharp, solidly-built, and pretty nifty optics. Not too familiar with the 50mm's they have...I have a 55mm f/2 I payed $9.99 for recently. Decent enough, mechanically in excellent shape. Under ten dollars--and that price was WITH A set of 3, m42 Vivitar Series 1 extension tubes!!!!


----------



## Patriot (Jan 23, 2013)

I have the takumar 135 2.5m, 50mm 1.4, and the 200mm 5.6 on the way. 

So far I really like the takumar 135 because of it's smooth focusing. I haven't taken many pictures with it yet because I been busy with military stuff. The bokeh is really nice IMO too. Hopefully I have free time this weekend.


----------



## usayit (Jan 23, 2013)

Most zooms from the 80s and earlier will disappoint.   Zooms were still going through iterations of improvements in design.  I usually avoid them.  Also, keep in mind that the formula and coatings were also being improved.   Some like earlier single coated lenses that have a certain look... other prefer the later multi-coated lenses are more modern.  In particular, Pentax/Takumars will indicate whether or not multi-coatings have been used with "SMC"

Most of my available online samples of Takumars are from digital (Pentax K10D and micro 4/3) so FOV will be quite different.  You'll get the idea of what is possible.. though.  Both the SMC 135mm  and the Super-Takumar 200mm f/3.5 are good lenses.    The 200mm f/3.5 being rather large and aperture preset while  the SMC Takumar 200mm f/4 being much more compact.   Some samples were used in these threads here:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-my-thoughts-panasonic-g1-w-manual-glass.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...roducts/208822-my-thoughts-olympus-e-pl1.html


----------



## Patriot (Jan 23, 2013)

I can't seem to find the Takumar 200mm f/3.5 anywhere!!


----------



## usayit (Jan 23, 2013)

Funny... I generally found them easy to find.. .usually see them posted on Ebay.   

Pentax Asahi Takumar 200mm F3 5 M42 Screw Mount Lens 18 Blades bokeh Beauty | eBay

Not sure current market price is....


----------



## James_EG (Jan 23, 2013)

Okay thanks for all the replies, some of the Takumar lenses are a bit out of my price range, with the 135mm 3.5 being the only one at a cheaper price but I don't think it would be one that I would be happy with, as I did have a lens with an M42 mount and I hated using the adapter each time. I have found a Pentax SMC 135mm 3.5 on eBay for around £30 in great condition so what is your opinion on that? Also regarding the zoom judging by what you have said I think I'll avoid it from now

Thanks, James


----------



## timor (Jan 23, 2013)

Look out for Vivitar Series 1 lenses. They come in many mounts and are very good, however would cost a bit more than 30-40 bucks yet they are worth it. Other Vivitars from that period are not bad to, especially if you can find one with serial number starting at 28.


----------



## James_EG (Jan 23, 2013)

timor said:


> Look out for Vivitar Series 1 lenses. They come in many mounts and are very good, however would cost a bit more than 30-40 bucks yet they are worth it. Other Vivitars from that period are not bad to, especially if you can find one with serial number starting at 28.



Okay thanks, I will keep an eye out for some and have a look around on eBay.

James


----------

